# The Fan said they are hearing trade rumors



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Fan insider post game report is saying trade talk was stirring around the Rose Garden tonight. 

What is your prediction 
Who do you think it's for


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Any specifics?

Let's hope it is for YOUNG players and not any more veterna retreads. 

Memo to Nash: Don't try to put lipstick on this pig. Ship it out, and bring in some more youth. REBUILD.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope Portland moves SAR and/or Damon for an extremely well-paid veteran who can come in and not just help this team immediately and in the future but make a big impact in the long run.

Kidd, or Carter, or someone of that sort. I don't want to take on more overpaid mid-level talent (we're doing a nice job of accumulating that on our own).

Alternatively: take back an extra year or two of bad contract to get a young difference maker. Curry from Chicago (with Antonio Davis) would be an example: someone who's not quite there yet but can mature with our young core and maybe turn into something special.

Most importantly, I want Portland to not feel pressure because we're losing. We need to have a good decision made for the long run, not some knee-jerk reaction like the Wells deal that sets us back in the near term without any clear long-term benefit.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Was it just me or did Damon and DA both not have their C's for Captains on their jerseys tonight. I coulda sworn DA didn't have it. IDK about Damon though.

Weird...

BFreak


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Anything that gets us some good guards. With Telfair, I can see him getting some minutes in the not too distant future so I wouldn't push for a high priced PG at this time (Kidd). If there's any way for us to get a guy like Ray Allen, Michael Redd, Paul Pierce or even Vince Carter, we do it. I'm having a hard time watching those bone headed "starting" guards go out there and give such inconsistent results. I for one do not want to have to rely on one of our guards getting hot just to have a chance to win. 

Please, somebody who's good with words or is very persuasive write a letter to the Blazers!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think we need to ship out NVE, Damon and SAR for young guys. 

We need to rebuild. Get more young guys. Get an exciting team with young guys. Much like the LAC team a few years ago with Miles, QRich, Magette, Brand. 

We need to realize that rather than cap room, we should try and get young guys. Just say NO to Kidd. Even with him on the team we have no chance of going far in the playoffs. 

The kind of players I want are...

Eddy Curry
Chris Wilcox
Chris Kaman
Sam Dalembert
Mikeal Pietrus
Jarvis Hayes
Skita
Dunleavy
Jiri Welsch
Kareem Rush
Dan Gadzuric
Kwame Brown
Tyson Chandler
J-Rich
Joe Johnson
Rodney White
Shane Battier


Young guys that are fun to watch.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

if there were trade rumors and the players heard it, it might explain why they played like they've given up on the season tonite.

Man, if it weren't for Schilly being at the game with me, I would've left.

I swear, there seriously wasn't more than 10,000 people there tonite.

btw, "door to door" is a great movie.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

What else did the Fan say? I really hope we can get either Vince Carter or Eddy Curry.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I hope Portland moves SAR and/or Damon for an extremely well-paid veteran who can come in and not just help this team immediately and in the future but make a big impact in the long run.
> 
> Kidd, or Carter, or someone of that sort. I don't want to take on more overpaid mid-level talent (we're doing a nice job of accumulating that on our own).
> ...


I agree with Scenario #2. The only way to get excitement back in Portland is to get some young players that can help make a difference with the fun and excitement. 

Get a high flying fast break team back. Get a SHooting Guard who can finish a fast break emphatically. Someone young, so no VINCE CARTER. 

The Blazers need to go YOUNG YOUNG YOUNG and hopefully build up some good talent, not just get established players with inflated contracts.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> Get a high flying fast break team back. Get a SHooting Guard who can finish a fast break emphatically. Someone young, so no VINCE CARTER.


Carter is 27. I think that he's plenty young.



> The Blazers need to go YOUNG YOUNG YOUNG and hopefully build up some good talent, not just get established players with inflated contracts.


Has any team EVER won anything significant just by adding a bunch of young talent?

We HAVE young talent. Zach, Miles, Telfair and our 30 swing men.

We need an upgrade of talent at the positions where our young guys don't reside: the SG spot being the prime one and center being another.

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I still think Carter is too "old" versus our core players: Miles, Telfair, Zach. We need an early 20s SG to come on board. 

Remember when the Blazers were the youngest team in the league, yet they were VERY exciting. They built around youth, then added some veteran talent LATER and got some decent results (except the whole Jail Blazer thing...)


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Much like the LAC team a few years ago with Miles, QRich, Magette, Brand.


You aren't serious are you? You want to emulate the Clippers? Why not just switch to being a Clippers fan? Then you'll ALWAYS know what you're getting. And you can play the lottery prediction game EVERY SINGLE YEAR.



> The kind of players I want are...
> 
> Eddy Curry
> Chris Wilcox
> ...


Okay, "young guys that are fun to watch" play at the Boys and Girls club every week, and so should 1/3 of the guys you named.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

We have youth, any more and we'll turn into the Bulls. We need winners to teach our kids how to play the game right, not more underachievers.
And throwing our teenagers in the deep end might not help them. Young players need to be put in a situation where it's easy to succeed, not set up to fail. That said I'd like to see our guards dropped from the starting lineup, even if they get the same minutes, and hopefully light a fire under their rear ends.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Carter is 27. I think that he's plenty young.
> Ed O.


In years, yes.

Healthwise, he's a gimpy old codger much like DA and NVE.

Not someone to PIN our hopes to. Not a player we'd want to CAST out onto the court.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Frankly, i can't wait till Sergey Monya comes next year. Hopefully Khyrapha too....

Get tough players that play smart and hard. YOUTH is key though. Hopefully a 4-5 year plan to get to serious contention is in the works.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

We could trade our entire roster for the 1996 Chicago Bulls, and we'd still be horrible. Maurice Cheeks might possibly be the worst coach in professional sports history.

In other words - sorry guys, but a trade ain't gonna fix this team. A fish rots from the head.

Say goodbye to Mo', bring in a coach who doesn't think offense is the answer to "What is it that keeps people out of your yard?", and we might have a shot at once again being respectable.










With the roster we have, there is no way in hell we should be losing by 30 to Memphis.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> I still think Carter is too "old" versus our core players: Miles, Telfair, Zach. We need an early 20s SG to come on board.
> 
> Remember when the Blazers were the youngest team in the league, yet they were VERY exciting. They built around youth, then added some veteran talent LATER and got some decent results (except the whole Jail Blazer thing...)


please ignore me. Im having a brain fart.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> if there were trade rumors and the players heard it, it might explain why they played like they've given up on the season tonite.
> 
> Man, if it weren't for Schilly being at the game with me, I would've left.


If it weren't for the guy stepping in the nachos then smearing cheeze everywhere and never having a clue the game would have been horrible.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Ahh...remember two seasons ago when Damon got in trouble with the pot and was BENCHED. The Blazers had scottie at the point, played GREAT. Damon was getting benched, it was great..balll movement was excellent, etc. 

Then for some unknown reason, Damon just started starting again, and the Blazers went on a whirlwind tumble into crap. 

DAMON IS THE REASON FOR THE POOR SEASON!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> portlands the 2nd youngest team now.


Sweet. Aftwer we get rid of NVE, Damon, and SARs, we'll be even younger. 

:yes:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Sweet. Aftwer we get rid of NVE, Damon, and SARs, we'll be even younger.
> ...


I'm not sure what I was thinking of when I said that. Were not the 2nd youngest. 

maybe it was 2nd youngest based on experience..

nope, numbskull, it was height.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

If Paul Allen died and left me the team for the rest of THIS SEASON ONLY...

This is who I'd play out of the players we now have rights to:

C - Theo/Joel/Ha
PF - Zach/Ruben/Travis
SF - Ruben/Travis
SG - Darius/Ruben
PG - Damon/Telfair

THAT is a defensive, fast-breaking lineup that would provide excitement and effort each and every night.

I would trade, waive, or permanently bench Shareef, DA, Little Nicky, Frahm, Stepania, Carlsisle. None of them would ever set foot on the court again in a Blazers uni. They all bore me to tears.

From that group we should be able to get a GOOD SG who can hit the 3 CONSISTENTLY WHILE STILL PLAYING DEFENSE. Anything else would be icing on the cake.

Cheeks, OF COURSE, would be shipped off to Philly post-haste.

Replace him with anyone or nobody. It would be an improvement either way.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmm...what do you guys think about this:

SARs + Qyntel Woods + Vladmire Stephaina for Mike Dunleavy, Dale Davis, Ed Najera

I like it alot, and I think GS bites as they need some help. They have Troy Murphy, but this helps them with some offense...plus Sars can play the 3...  

We get DUnleavy, who is multipositional and can shoot fairly well. Local boy, high basketball IQ. 

IMO I think the Warriors are a prime candidate for needing some new players....someone of SARs caliber might entice them. 

For one, I'd MUCH rather have Dunleavy than Vince Carter or Wally. Not to mention we get a good backup at the 4 and 5 with Dale Davis and Najera, who is the Power Forward version of Ruben Patterson....a guy the crowd will cheer for because of the effort.

MIKE DUNLEAVY IS THE ANSWER.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> If it weren't for the guy stepping in the nachos then smearing cheeze everywhere and never having a clue the game would have been horrible.


I nominate it as dunk of the night in fact.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The only trade rumors the Fan should be concerning themselves wiht is us BBB loyals may start our own Sports station so we can trade their BS crap they call sports reporting for real sports reporting.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Do people really want to listen to Drunken Idiots and insomniacs making perfectly good sense?

Of course they do! :grinning:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> The only trade rumors the Fan should be concerning themselves wiht is us BBB loyals may start our own Sports station so we can trade their BS crap they call sports reporting for real sports reporting.


Interesting idea, have you talked with Hap about this?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting idea, have you talked with Hap about this?


:grinning:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> :grinning:


Hey man, we're getting the band back together! :rock::jam::rock:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> SARs + Qyntel Woods + Vladmire Stephaina for Mike Dunleavy, Dale Davis, Ed Najera


:yes:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

A perfect trade for us would be a Eddy Curry / Eric Pietkowski for SAR / pick?

It dosn't work under the cap (not even close, maybe throw in A.Davis to make it up) but it would give us our Center of the future in Eddy Curry, and a shooter that we desperately need!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> A perfect trade for us would be a Eddy Curry / Eric Pietkowski for SAR / pick?
> 
> It dosn't work under the cap (not even close, maybe throw in A.Davis to make it up) but it would give us our Center of the future in Eddy Curry, and a shooter that we desperately need!




Actually I think the "perfect" trade would be something involving a BASKETBALL PLAYER. Not an athlete, or someone with a lot of upside or even a shooter. This team so desperately needs someone that knows how to play basketball. Mike Dunleavy would be a GREAT addition to this team. Someone like him with multiple skills. We have athletes, we have a beast down low, we have a good defensive center. What we don't have is a brain running the team on the court.....or from the sidelines for that matter.

I say put the pieces in place ASAP, let the young guys get some eperience, and replace the coach with someone who understands that this team is wasting away in a half court offense. Let guys like Telfair, Outlaw, Miles and Patterson run all night long.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Dunleavy has been a big time choker in the NBA. I remember him as a clutch shooter at Duke... yet all he's been is a brick layer when it comes to taking the big shots in the NBA. Why would we want another "tallented" choker on this team?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> The only trade rumors the Fan should be concerning themselves wiht is us BBB loyals may start our own Sports station so we can trade their BS crap they call sports reporting for real sports reporting.


We could always start an internet show.

Need a producer?

Just give me 2 cart machines and I can make anything happen!

heh heh heh...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Move Damon and Qyntel Woods (along with Monya draft rights) for Kerry Kittles, Marko Jaric and a second-round pick

Kittles is a good SG, and Marko can help at both SF/PG...
Damon can help the Clipps team, as an average experienced PG, and Qyntel... who knows what he could produce in LA? And Monya is the equalizing factor (I personally think that without Monya, Clippers get robbed)...


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> NY POST
> Jason Kidd, battling back from knee surgery, is hopeful for a December return after he ups his workouts to six times weekly, he said last night.
> 
> "It's been feeling great. Haven't had any pain and we've been going hard, so we'll see," said Kidd, who will see his specialist, Dr. David Attchek, tomorrow after starting contact work Tuesday.


Hmmm... maybe?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

There is *no reason* to make a hasty trade right now. If we suck, we suck. We'll just have to deal with it. I seriously doubt any team is willing to trade us top-level talent at this time and because of this we should hold our cards. I expect our team to be better next year with the addition of Monia, a new point guard, and a new coach. We have a strong frontcourt and there's no reason to mess it up due to a knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

TLong,

The Portland market isn't strong enough to rebuild. It really isn't.

In fact, I wouldn't be suprised if fielding this awful team isn't an attempt to get out. 

Seriously though, this team NEEDS to make a change. The youth is going to be accustomed to losing, and you see the toll it takes on a guy when that happens.

No team, ever, is going to trade top-level talent for ANY Of the players on this roster. Zach's stock has fallen, Miles was never there, and we see Reef's. No one on this roster is worth squat right now. 

Also, this team doesn't NEED top level talent. It NEEDS someone that wants to play ORGANIZED basketball instead of this jumbalya garbage-ball, one-on-one nonsense that they have been playing. 

Play.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> There is *no reason* to make a hasty trade right now. If we suck, we suck. We'll just have to deal with it. I seriously doubt any team is willing to trade us top-level talent at this time and because of this we should hold our cards. I expect our team to be better next year with the addition of Monia, a new point guard, and a new coach. We have a strong frontcourt and there's no reason to mess it up due to a knee-jerk reaction.


You're right tlong we do have a strong front court. Zach is good, SAR is good and Darius has shown he's good as well. However Mr. Miles has expressed concern over his iratic minutes, and who can blame him. Playing basketball like anything is easier when you are in a rythem (sp?) is that how you spell that....man that looks weird. 

Trading SAR and whomever else wouldn't be knee jerk in my opinion it would be the first in a long line of steps to prepare this team for success in the not so distant future.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Play,

We are going to have to rebuild to some degree whether our market is strong enough or not. There is no choice. I think my suggestions of a new point guard, a new coach, and bringing in Monia next year are about as much as we can hope for.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

MM,

If we get needed value in return while trading Reef or whomever else then it may not be knee-jerk. I just don't see that scenario playing out currently. And by the way...it's spelled rhythm


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> We are going to have to rebuild to some degree whether our market is strong enough or not. There is no choice. I think my suggestions of a new point guard, a new coach, and bringing in Monia next year are about as much as we can hope for.


Unfortunately, I think this team will eventually have deeper issues than that.

I think being saddled with Miles' contract will be a HUGE problem and signing Zach to the max might prove to be awful too.

I don't know what else could have been done ... but it doesn't look bright. 

There just isn't enough basketball IQ there in either of those two.

A new coach would help. I don't know about a PG, I am not sure I'd play the gamble game with Kidd.

Play.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Play???????

How has Zach's stock fallen exactly? Is it because you are a SAR fan? I'm really not sure why you would say that. I think there are 29 other teams that would be more than willing to trade for Zach.

he's what 24? Works his *** off, would average 25 points per game if he had a shooter and point guard.

Who have you been speaking with in the other front offices around the league to make you think Zach's stock has fallen?


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Trying not to be over-reactionary here, but...

...Damon, DA, Nick, SAR, and Mo are all on the block as far as I'm concerned.

And the only reason I'm including SAR is that he's our best bet for landing someone good.

Very discouraging performance last night.

PBF


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I just dont get peoples obsesssion with Jason Kidd....Someone explain it to me....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> We could always start an internet show.
> ...


Oh no, I can see the wheels turning now, Schilly have you talked to Hap about this? :grinning:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

last year at the Blazer Bash everyone at the arena was convinced Sheed was being traded to Dallas... it was the buzz at the areana.

lesson learned... do not put a lot of stock in it


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

When are you guys going to stop believing The Fan? A Blazer dancer could tell one of them that she heard a rumor and they'd jump all over it and air it as "breaking news".


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I just dont get peoples obsesssion with Jason Kidd....Someone explain it to me....




I'll try. Jason Kidd, pryor to his surgery anyway, is the best point guard in the NBA. He is a huge upgrade over anything we have now. If you can get Jason Kidd you get Jason Kidd. He's the best player at his possition. Even at 75% he would be one of the top point guards in the NBA.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEER&BASKETBALL</b>!
> When are you guys going to stop believing The Fan? A Blazer dancer could tell one of them that she heard a rumor and they'd jump all over it and air it as "breaking news".


:rofl:

:greatjob:

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a question, and it's not meant to be argumentative. 

Why do so many of you hate the Fan? I mean there seems to be a lot of people that have a real hatred for them. I'm just wondering why? I've never heard them report anything untrue, sure they throw out some rumors, but isn't that their job? Mike Rice does the same thing, but I don't hear any hatred towards him. 

Was it something specific they did? I would just like to know.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Was it something specific they did? I would just like to know.


I don't "hate" 1080 The Fan, I just don't put any stock in the rumors they float. And I don't put any stock in Mike Rice's rumors, either. I've heard he often purposely floats bogus rumors just to play with us fans. The difference is, from Mike Rice it's funny.

PBF


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Why do so many of you hate the Fan?


We miss Mychal & Kermit!?! 

:whoknows:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> 
> 
> We miss Mychal & Kermit!?!
> ...



I miss them too. I also miss Kenny Vance.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt realize a player that is injured could be the best player at his position...I'm sorry but I disagree there are so many others I would choose before Kidd.. I watched him shoot last season and we wouldnt be getting an upgrade over NVE or Damon in that department...Here's a few I would take over him...
Fisher
Payton
Baron
Best
Damon.
Starbury
Francis
Parker

There are others, those are just the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh no, I can see the wheels turning now, Schilly have you talked to Hap about this? :grinning:


Schilly and I toyed with the idea that we could somehow bribe a 5 watt station to let us do a show once..with Howie of course, and TheWanker being a call in guest once in a while..


----------



## Swoosh (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blaze_Rocks</b>!
> I didnt realize a player that is injured could be the best player at his position...I'm sorry but I disagree there are so many others I would choose before Kidd.. I watched him shoot last season and we wouldnt be getting an upgrade over NVE or Damon in that department...Here's a few I would take over him...
> Fisher
> Payton
> ...


Even injured I wouldn't take Fisher, Best or Damon over Kidd...You're kidding, right?


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Swoosh</b>!
> 
> 
> Even injured I wouldn't take Fisher, Best or Damon over Kidd...You're kidding, right?


No I'm not...


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Why do so many of you hate the Fan?


Here's my big gripe about the Fan. They don't seem to care about Blazers fans. What they care about is general Portland sports fans. So they end up talking a lot more UO/OSU/NFL than they do Blazers. And I just don't care that much about football. In the rare case they do talk about the Blazers and open up the phone lines almost every call starts off with "I'm not a Blazer fan..."

When it comes to the Blazers they seem to ride the wave of public opinion. And with Portland Sports fans it's become the new cool thing to root against the Blazers and not go to games. So they encourage that by mentioning our Jailblazer image and anything else that can possibly be put in a negative light every time they talk about the Blazers. Granted, there isn't a whole lot of good to talk about but it still annoys me that almost everything they've said about the Blazers for the last dozen years or so has been so thoroughly negative.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> I'll try. Jason Kidd, pryor to his surgery anyway, is the best point guard in the NBA. He is a huge upgrade over anything we have now. If you can get Jason Kidd you get Jason Kidd. He's the best player at his possition. Even at 75% he would be one of the top point guards in the NBA.


Amen!! I'm hoping he's the guy we get. I know he's not going to shoot over 40%, but there is nobody better than Kidd at making other players better & getting people the ball where they like it. 
(K-Mart can thank Kidd for his last contract!!) I watched the Memphis game last night, and one play stood out to me. In the 1st quarter Damon caught the ball on an outlet, dribbled to half court, and threw a lob pass from half court to Theo. Theo would have had to made a perfect catch (on the run), gather himself, and finish with a guy on his back--not really Theo's strength. For all Theo's block shots, he's not very athletic offensively. Of course, Theo fumbled the catch out of bouce for a t/o. It was only one play, but to me that empitomizes Damon's decision making as a PG. Kidd never throws that pass, not to Theo anyways. I'm not saying Damon is useless. On the nights he catches fire, you can ride him for long stretches. I just don't see him making anybody else "better". If fairness to Damon, he's not the only starting PG in the league in that category.


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

It's nice to imagine what Kidd COULD do for us but....I think it's time to wake up and face the facts...He isnt what he used to be, and Damon would run circles around him on D...:yes: There is no stat or link to prove this, just common sense.

Then again, I kind of hope it does happen so I can watch it backfire in the Blazers face..
:laugh: 

Thank your New and Improved management for another wasted season.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I am not a fan of THE FAN anymore because the guys on their afternoon show dont seem to be all that knowledgeable about sports in general.

I probably spelled knowledgeable wrong, which is kinda funny if you think about it.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> It's nice to imagine what Kidd COULD do for us but....I think it's time to wake up and face the facts...He isnt what he used to be, and Damon would run circles around him on D... There is no stat or link to prove this, just common sense.


In the '02-'03 season, Kidd has his best season, statistically. He has an injury, and you say he "isn't what he used to be"? You make him sound like S. Kemp. He is a risk (injury), but you can't say his skills have totally eroded. And "Damon would run circles around him on D"? Kidd is touted as one of the best defensive guards of all time. Damon is considered average, at best. Even a gimpy Kidd is a better defender than Damon.


----------

